# New squaring jig.



## KenB259 (May 10, 2020)

I got inspired by WriteOn in another post he created using a Sorby ProEdge for squaring pen blanks. A few years ago , I bought a Jet 1 x 42 inch belt sander, it has an 8 inch disc sander on the side. I really didn’t buy it for that feature and never really used it, as I have a 12 inch sander I use. Well I have been trying to think of a squaring jig that didn’t require a lot of setup. My wife bought me a lathe mounted one, that I have been using and to be honest it works great. It just has to be setup each time. I had the sleeves and an old pen mandrel and a few little small pieces of oak. I first made sure the sander was setup square in both directions. The hole I drilled was off just a very small amount, so I put in a couple set screws on the bottom so I can adjust the zero angle if need be. The jig fits both the disc sander side as well as the belt sander side. Here’s what I came up with. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## skiprat (May 10, 2020)

Izzy Swan has nothing on you, Ken.....


----------



## KenB259 (May 10, 2020)

Izzy Swan?? I don’t know the reference 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (May 10, 2020)

Izzy Swan?? . Me neither !!

Might be some relative of Boris !


----------



## wolf creek knives (May 10, 2020)

The only problem I see is in the Mandrel (but I could be waaay off).  What happens if you need to square a 3/8" tube or any other size other than 7mm (assuming this Mandrel is for a 7mm tube).  I'm sure you've figured it out and I just don't see it
But other than, very clever for sure.


----------



## skiprat (May 10, 2020)

Sorry, he is a YouTuber that makes amazing stuff from wood. Loads of pretty cool stuff....
Loads of things like router jigs etc.
Look him up..


----------



## wolf creek knives (May 10, 2020)

magpens said:


> Izzy Swan?? . Me neither !!
> 
> Might be some relative of Boris !



Check out Youtube.  I think I saw something there about Izzy Swan.

Too late, skiprat beat me.  Thanks Steven


----------



## KenB259 (May 10, 2020)

wolf creek knives said:


> The only problem I see is in the Mandrel (but I could be waaay off). What happens if you need to square a 3/8" tube or any other size other than 7mm (assuming this Mandrel is for a 7mm tube). I'm sure you've figured it out and I just don't see it
> But other than, very clever for sure.



I have sleeves that fit any pen tube. They all fit the same mandrel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenB259 (May 10, 2020)

These are the sleeves I have. 




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## wolf creek knives (May 10, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> These are the sleeves I have. View attachment 238620
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Duh, my bad, I have the same set just a few short of this number.


----------



## mick (May 10, 2020)

Hmmm, I've got the same sander. Ken I see a jig in my future! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (May 10, 2020)

One of those if you want to jigs. Can do it on the lathe very simple. You have to be careful with that it is 90 degrees all the way around the pin and not just top and bottom. Remember to sand on the downstroke of that disc sander or you will launch it.

Not sure why lathe is such a problem for you. Drill chuck, set of transfer pins, and a flat turning plate and some sticky back sandpaper. Put on lathe in under a minute. Dead accurate each and every time. Easy to change sandpaper too. With that you wear sandpaper in one area fast especially if doing acrylics. I change grits of sandpaper. Not discouraging you just pointing things out for others that may be looking at a jig or even wanting to copy this.


----------



## danhoke (May 10, 2020)

a la Rick Herrell?


----------



## WriteON (May 10, 2020)

tap tap tap. Nicely done. I comment you being innovative. Hope you love it.


----------



## KenB259 (May 11, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> One of those if you want to jigs. Can do it on the lathe very simple. You have to be careful with that it is 90 degrees all the way around the pin and not just top and bottom. Remember to sand on the downstroke of that disc sander or you will launch it.
> 
> Not sure why lathe is such a problem for you. Drill chuck, set of transfer pins, and a flat turning plate and some sticky back sandpaper. Put on lathe in under a minute. Dead accurate each and every time. Easy to change sandpaper too. With that you wear sandpaper in one area fast especially if doing acrylics. I change grits of sandpaper. Not discouraging you just pointing things out for others that may be looking at a jig or even wanting to copy this.



As I said I have been doing it the lathe and it has worked perfectly, never said it was a problem. My jig is square on all sides. As with most aspects of this hobby, there are many ways to achieve any given goal. This is just one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## randyrls (May 11, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> These are the sleeves I have.



On a slow day, I make a couple of blanks out of scrap wood.  I use the tube to just fit the sleeve.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 11, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> As I said I have been doing it the lathe and it has worked perfectly, never said it was a problem. My jig is square on all sides. As with most aspects of this hobby, there are many ways to achieve any given goal. This is just one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


You are correct there are many ways to do everything in life too. But i found if i find a way to have something work I use the old adage if it is not broke why fix it. Good luck with your new jig. Nother for your collection. You really should do a write up for the library for all your jigs. I bet Wayne would love to have it and they can be saved for years to come. Stay safe.


----------



## KenB259 (May 11, 2020)

randyrls said:


> On a slow day, I make a couple of blanks out of scrap wood.  I use the tube to just fit the sleeve.


 Yes I have some oddball sizes I have made out of Delrin rod too.


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 11, 2020)

Ken : Wow another jig to the collection, shows you there is more than one way to get the job done, I like you jig.


----------



## egnald (May 11, 2020)

Cool jig.  I use something similar clamped to the miter gauge on my sander, but the stock miter gauge is a little wobbly in how it fits into the slot.  You have inspired me to make a DIY version that should give me better control and way more accuracy.  Thanks!


----------



## KenB259 (May 11, 2020)

egnald said:


> Cool jig.  I use something similar clamped to the miter gauge on my sander, but the stock miter gauge is a little wobbly in how it fits into the slot.  You have inspired me to make a DIY version that should give me better control and way more accuracy.  Thanks!


Yes, I was going to incorporate the stock miter gauge, but it's way to sloppy, as most are. I just made my own, and there's absolutely no slop. You just have to make sure everything is square with the sander, before you make the jig. I have already used it a couple of times, and I love it. No setup involved, other than getting the correct size sleeve.


----------



## egnald (May 11, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> Yes, I was going to incorporate the stock miter gauge, but it's way to sloppy, as most are. I just made my own, and there's absolutely no slop. You just have to make sure everything is square with the sander, before you make the jig. I have already used it a couple of times, and I love it. No setup involved, other than getting the correct size sleeve.



Ken, Thanks for the inspiration.  I spent my time in the shop today building a sizing jig for myself - Dave (egnald)


----------



## KenB259 (May 11, 2020)

egnald said:


> Ken, Thanks for the inspiration. I spent my time in the shop today building a sizing jig for myself - Dave (egnald)



How’d it turn out?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## egnald (May 11, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> How’d it turn out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



I think it turned out very good - I posted a picture on the "Other Things We Make" forum. The title is "New Pen Tube-Blank Squaring Jig - Inspired by KenB259" - Dave


----------



## duderubble (May 14, 2020)

For the lazy among us. 









						PKSQUARE UNIVERSAL PEN SQUARING JIG PSI
					

Pen Kit Mall is the One Stop Shop for Pen Turners "Essentials for the Pen Turner"




					penkitmall.com


----------



## KenB259 (May 15, 2020)

duderubble said:


> For the lazy among us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad thing about it though, you have to use the stock miter gauge. The stock ones that came with both my sanders are pretty much junk. But I agree, if you have a good miter gauge, this would be the way to go. I do love building jigs though. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

